# Necesito información sobre el Lenguaje VHDL



## JoseLeonardo (Abr 18, 2005)

Amigos como estan, espero que bien. La cuestion es que me comezado a interezar en el lenguaje VHDL, me gustaria tener mas información acerca de este tema, si pudieran hacerme llegar esta información les agradeceria.

Att:
Jose 8)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 19, 2005)

Visita los enlaces propuestos en esta pagina:

http://www.dte.uvigo.es/vhdl/enlaces.html


----------



## Heisse_schokolade (Mar 16, 2006)

Yo tengo una duda con un programa en VHDL, uso un compilador que se llama GALAXY, se supone que al compilar el archivo .vhd, me genera el archivo .jed y ya lo he intentado de varias maneras, si alguien me pudiera ayudar, se lo agradeceria muchísimo, el programa es un decodificador de código Hamming


----------



## borxa (May 28, 2006)

Buenas
lo que tienes que hacer es compilarlo en algún dispositivo que te quepa (primero le das a device y luego a set top) y te da el .jed que creo que es el fichero que sirve para simularlo con el Nova


----------



## rodo291085 (Feb 6, 2009)

buen dia.
desde hace algun tiempo he estado buscando en la red el compilador GALaxy junto con su simulador NOVA, pero aun no tengo exito. alguno de ustedes me podria decir donde lo encuentro. 
se los agradesco mucho.


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 6, 2009)

Yo cuento y he trabajado con el Xilinx, si a alguien le interesa puedo dar referencias


----------

